# Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - A Great, Cheap Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These cigars cannot be beat fot their quality and the price point. Exl. const. with pepery and cinnamon flavors and a bit leathery, this is a reall...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - A Great, Cheap Cigar


----------

